# REM to JPG ?



## Durango_Boy

Okay first things first.  I do not own or have access to a Blackberry device.

I have a Blackberry memory card with images I am trying to retrieve.

The images all have a .jpg.rem file name and my Windows 7 operating system will not open them.  I have tried the stock media viewer and Paint.  I have tried to manually change the extension by deleting the .rem but that does not make the image viewable.

I have downloaded and tried a handful of 'converter' programs, and not only did none off them work with REM files as advertised but many were seen by my security software as threats and I wiped them before they started.

I have tried Blackberry software on my computer but without a phone to sync to the software will not allow me to view or decrypt the images.

Can anyone suggest a proven way for a PC user, without a BB phone, to convert .jpg.rem files to .jpg with them on my PC?  There has to be a way or a genuine program that converts them to something my PC recognizes.

Thanks.


----------



## tremmor

you can try Irfanview. Allows changing to another type or allows batch renaming for all and also with a displacement. http://www.irfanview.com/

its also freeware.


----------



## johnb35

Sounds like you will have to put this card into a blackberry phone and turn options off for crypting.  

Google search.

https://www.google.com/search?q=rem...&rls=Palemoon:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Durango_Boy

tremmor said:


> you can try Irfanview. Allows changing to another type or allows batch renaming for all and also with a displacement. http://www.irfanview.com/
> 
> its also freeware.




I actually have Irfanview, for batch renaming and converting and while it's an amazing program it doesn't support REM files.

Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## Cromewell

As John mentioned, REM is a BlackBerry encrypted file. Unfortunately, without the exact device you aren't getting anything back. And if it's been wiped the decryption key is gone.


----------



## Durango_Boy

Cromewell said:


> As John mentioned, REM is a BlackBerry encrypted file. Unfortunately, without the exact device you aren't getting anything back. And if it's been wiped the decryption key is gone.




Long story but basically the phone was destroyed and the images were on a micro SD card and transferred to my computer.  My friend took a lot of pics of his classic Corvette and some of the project work we've done and I'm trying to save them for him.  (He's not computer literate at all.)

So Blackberry devices have their own unique encryption and once the source device is gone there's no way to retrieve the encrypted file / image?


----------



## Cromewell

Yes, BlackBerry's have the option of encrypting everything on them. The documentation is poorly written (especially the stuff on the public KB) for this feature.

I've seen reports of people recovering data with a second BlackBerry but this only works if it was encrypted with a typed password instead of the device key. To expand on John's post, you'd put the sd card into a BlackBerry, go to security options, go to encryption and turn it off. At this point I think you should get prompted for a password, this would need to be whatever was entered when the encryption was turned on. All of this is assuming it was encrypted with a typed password rather than something called 'Device Key.'

Sorry for the slightly conflicting info on this.


----------



## Durango_Boy

Cromewell said:


> Yes, BlackBerry's have the option of encrypting everything on them. The documentation is poorly written (especially the stuff on the public KB) for this feature.
> 
> I've seen reports of people recovering data with a second BlackBerry but this only works if it was encrypted with a typed password instead of the device key. To expand on John's post, you'd put the sd card into a BlackBerry, go to security options, go to encryption and turn it off. At this point I think you should get prompted for a password, this would need to be whatever was entered when the encryption was turned on. All of this is assuming it was encrypted with a typed password rather than something called 'Device Key.'
> 
> Sorry for the slightly conflicting info on this.




No that's a good explanation.  At this point unless we find a freebie Blackberry device, he won't want to spend any money on a phone to try and recover these images only to find out it won't work.

I think it's a lost cause, but thanks everyone for your insight.


----------

